# White spots/small bumps on head



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Vizsla community.....I need some help.

I have a 6-months old female V that has small bumps (see pics) on her head. She developed them very early on when we got at 10-weeks. The vet prescribed antibiotics for 10-days and they did go away. However they have popped up again and called the vet and got another 10-days of the same antibiotics. However this time around they remain and my wife and I are getting concerns. 1-2 of them are rather noticeable and have developed small scabs.

Can anyone help in identifying what they may be and/or offer any advice on how to treat, etc.?

Thanks so much in advance for any help.......


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

our boy gets those. I put it down to him sticking his head somewhere with prickles on his walks. his goes away in time.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey T,

This looks like some form of contact dermatitis. The question is what she came into contact with.

You guys are fairly active, so my bet is she encountered some bugs..they're still active in NY, especially the last few weeks when it's been so unseasonably warm. It's interesting the vet prescribed antibiotics, did s/he think they were infected? Typically it's best to not medicate unless there's active infection, especially with younger dogs whose immune systems aren't fully developed.

If they're scabbing, try a little Aquaphor jelly on them, it'll keep them moist and reduce the chances of scarring, which means bald spots..yikes!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the input. She got them right out of the gate when we got her at 10-weeks. She came from Chicago. I full transparency, I forgot why and what she (the vet) said it was back then in early July. But the antibiotics did work, or maybe it was pure luck/timing. She developed them again a few weeks ago, so I simply called in a prescription with the vet without her being seen. If it doesn't improve in the next week or so I'll get her check with a visit to our longtime local vet. In hindsight maybe I shouldn’t have been lazy about going right to meds.

Let's hope it is something simply and short lived. And yes, both our 2-yr old male V and now female puppy are very active and do roam in woods quite a bit. And yes, they're plenty of insects where we live. Will keep you posted!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Both allergy reaction, and bacterial skin infections can produce those small bumps. So it was a 50/50 guess on which one caused it.


----------



## munoz (Sep 21, 2018)

Our V suffered similar bumps trough the whole body (mostly on the head); after we tried many things, we concluded that it was food allergy to chicken.


----------



## Matisse (Aug 7, 2021)

tegee26 said:


> Thanks for the input. She got them right out of the gate when we got her at 10-weeks. She came from Chicago. I full transparency, I forgot why and what she (the vet) said it was back then in early July. But the antibiotics did work, or maybe it was pure luck/timing. She developed them again a few weeks ago, so I simply called in a prescription with the vet without her being seen. If it doesn't improve in the next week or so I'll get her check with a visit to our longtime local vet. In hindsight maybe I shouldn’t have been lazy about going right to meds.
> 
> Let's hope it is something simply and short lived. And yes, both our 2-yr old male V and now female puppy are very active and do roam in woods quite a bit. And yes, they're plenty of insects where we live. Will keep you posted!


Hello! Did you ever solve this problem? Have a 7month old with similar issue...


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

Matisse said:


> Hello! Did you ever solve this problem? Have a 7month old with similar issue...


My GSP had such skin problems, we tried everything, antibiotics did work for a while but the blisters came back 3-4 weeks after. On his paws, fingers and between was even worse-almost raw flesh with dripping puss. Nothing really helpped. Sometimes it gottn better by itself then came back and was worse than the one before. Yes - he was cured when finally I started to feed him raw meet, organs, eggs, fish, steemed veggies, kept about 20-35% of the dry food (Eukenuba), and added Omega 3 oil 2x/week over his breakfast. I have asked for thyroid tests, the second came back with low hormon production - so he had 1 small pill 2X/day for hormon replacement. He never had this skin problem coming back again.


----------

